# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Anyone interested in premium bow hunting kit?

## Soulosurfer

Selling my Bowtech Carbon Icon. Fully kitted for hunting, tons of extras!

Perfect Hunting kit for the bow hunter looking to take their archery to the next level! 
2016 Bowtech Carbon Icon, Brought over from Canada and in mint nick 
Draw weight: 35-70# Draw length:26-32 adjustable ATA: 32 IBO speed:330fps cams are comfort or performance adjustable 
Comes with 10 Octane stabilizer w/adjustable weights and an Octane 5 Arrow Quiver. 
Upgraded HHA Optimizer lite single pin slider sight 
Trophy Taker Smackdown Pro limb driven drop away rest 
Custom 60X Strings in good condition 
Sweet shooting, stable and quiet as bow. 

Also comes with Plano hardcase in great condition 
TrueFire Hardcore single caliper bar release aid 
Scott Samurai dual clipper release aid 
10 Carbon Express Mayhem arrows 340 spine with blazer veins 
6 G5 Montec broaheads and 6 G5 shocker small game heads 
3 Luminok light up nocks and 10 bulldog nocks and collars 
Extra apex 4 pin hunting sight and extra full capture Octane arrow rest 
Bow master portable bow press, easy to use and can fit any parallel limb or single limb bow (will not work with beyond parallel limbs) 
Bohning fletching jig and unused fletching glue and extra fletchings 
AAE serving guide and serving. 

EVERYTHING you need to start or sustain your bow hunting addiction! Seriously full on hunting kit! 
Over $3500 worth of kit, you wont find a better deal on premium equipment from North America. 
Only selling to fund a rifle build. 

Pick up viewing available around Tauranga. 

Will ship at buyers expense.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulosurfer

Looking for about $2000
Heaps more pics if youre interested.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## gonetropo

i miss my bow and if i had the $ to spend (and a fully working arm) this would be a bargain.

----------


## Soulosurfer

Sorry hear your arm isnt 100? I hope youre able to find a way to shoot someday! Letting arrows loose is good for the soul!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulosurfer

Bump,
Anyone interested?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Cordite

Just doing a friendly bump, with some random reflections from the wee religious slogan on the pic:

US: In God we trust
Imperial, later nazi germany: Gott mit uns. (God with us)

Oh the arrogance of it all.  And then...

SS: Meine Ehre heisst Treue - My Honour is Named Faithfulness (treue=being true=faithful=loyal)
US Marines:  Semper Fidelis - Always Faithful.

I rest my case, whatever that case may be.

----------


## Soulosurfer

Sold


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

